# Porra!



## Gamen

Como poderia traduzir a interjeção "porra!" para o espanhol?

Acho que poderia ser "carajo". Na Argentina, pelo menos, este termo não tem conotação sexual e se usa muito como interjeção igual que "mierda", embora esta última seja mais vulgar ainda do que "carajo"

Tenho visto muito em alguns films a palavra "porra", mas não sei bem como usá-la ou em que contextos. Recorro à ajuda dos nativos.

Obrigado.


----------



## Gamen

Usam-se no Brasil vulgarmente os termos "cacete" e "porra" como sinonimos de "pau" (orgão sexual masculino)?
Gostaria de saber para estar atento na hora de utilizá-los e evitar assim situaçoes embaraçosas.

Muito obrigado!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vai (muito) depender do país. Por exemplo, na Colombia usa-se muito o "no joda", algumas vezes seguido de um "carajo".
O "carajo" é unanimidade nos países hispanos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Cacete" sim, "porra" não. *P**orra *​é o esperma.


----------



## SãoEnrique

WhoSoyEu said:


> *P**orra *​é o esperma.



Disso, não sabia. Acreditava que era um expressão igual ao 'joder' castelhano.


----------



## Vanda

Mas porra é usado como gíria, por, vamos dizer, bastante gente.
4. Vulg. Algo extremamente ruim; MERDA; PORCARIA: Não aguento mais esta porra de filme
interj.
5. Bras. Exprime admiração, espanto, raiva, surpresa, chateação, impaciência etc; PÔ; POÇA; POXA: Porra, que golaço!: Porra, perdi mais 100 reais!: Ai, porra, isso machuca!

Read more: http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?m...erbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=porra#ixzz29Af6NkVr


----------



## Gamen

Acho que as equivalências de "porra" em espanhol são "carajo", "pucha", "caray".
"Pucha" é "caray" são "suaves", não soam palavrões. "Carajo" sem ser tão forte como "mierda", por exemplo, soa mais forte do que "pucha" e "caray".

Tomando os exemplos dados por Vanda, em espanhol seria assim:
 (Pucha, caray, carajo, mierda) , perdí 100 reales más!
Ay, (pucha, caray, carajo, mierda) eso lastima / eso quema!


----------



## Gamen

Então no Brasil "porra" se usa como intejeção (carajo!), mas não para aludir ao orgão sexual masculino

Mas "Cacete" é que se usa com conotação sexual, sinonimo de "pau".

Estou certo?


----------



## Carfer

SãoEnrique said:


> Disso, não sabia. Acreditava que era um expressão igual ao 'joder' castelhano.



Em Portugal é também esse sentido do castelhano que habitualmente tem. Para o esperma não dizemos _'porra_' mas sim '_esporra_'. E também usamos '_porra_' no sentido de coisa ruim que a Vanda indicou.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal é também esse sentido do castelhano que habitualmente tem. Para o esperma não dizemos _'porra_' mas sim '_esporra_'. E também usamos '_porra_' no sentido de coisa ruim que a Vanda indicou.



Obrigado Carfer.


----------



## Alderamin

Ter cuidado com expressões derivadas da palavra, como "andar à porra e à massa" e "alho porro" que não têm uma conotação rude.
A primeira significa andar à porrada ou à bordoada armando uma zaragata e a segunda é aquele vegetal que o pessoal usa nas festas são joaninas para dar com ele na cabeça dos outros... tal como os martelos.
"Fogo!", "Caraças!", "Irra!", "Apre!" são outras interjeições que podem ser empregues em vez de "porra", não sendo consideradas injuriosas ou grosseiras... no português que conheço.


----------



## zema

Hola, Gamen. 
Para mí, comparando el uso brasileño con el argentino, las más parecidas a _porra_ son _puta_ y _mierda. _Con esas dos creo que cubrimos la mayoría de los usos comunes de porra (salvo el de semen, claro ). Lo que no me resulta tan fácil es determinar si el grado de vulgaridad es exactamente igual que en Argentina, pero creo que debe ser parecido.

Ejemplos del dicionário informal: 
_
Porra, perdi o trem que ia me levar pro serviço!!_ ¡Puta, perdí el tren que me iba a llevar al trabajo!
_Porra, você vai comer tudo isso sozinho? _Mierda, ¿te vas a comer todo eso vos solo?
_"Porra! __É longe como a porra!_" Puta, es más lejos que la mierda
_Que porra é essa?!?!_  Qué mierda/qué carajo es eso
_Fulano é feio como a porra!!_  Fulano es más feo que la mierda
_Ele não faz porra nenhuma!_  Él no hace ni mierda/no hace un carajo
  É lá na casa da porra!! Es en la loma de la mierda/del orto

  Y _poxa_, sería similar a _pucha_.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Bom, se quisermos uma expressão castelhana vulgar proponho: Ajo y agua.


----------



## zema

SãoEnrique said:


> Bom, se quisermos uma expressão castelhana vulgar proponho: Ajo y agua.


A joderse y aguantarse . Pero diría que es más jocosa que vulgar, SãoEnrique .


----------



## anaczz

zema said:


> Hola, Gamen.
> Para mí, comparando el uso brasileño con el argentino, las más parecidas a _porra_ son _puta_ y _mierda. _Con esas dos creo que cubrimos la mayoría de los usos comunes de porra (salvo el de semen, claro ).


Não se esqueça do cargo ocupado por muita gente "importante":
ASPONE = Assessor de porra nenhuma


----------



## zema

anaczz said:


> Não se esqueça do cargo ocupado por muita gente "importante":
> ASPONE = Assessor de porra nenhuma


  Poxa, essa está muito complicada, Ana! Mas podemos tentar:
  AQNANM: Asesor que no asesora ni mierda


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Zema por los ejemplos. Entendí perfectamente. No habia escuchado ni leído antes "poxa". Si esta última es similar a "pucha", entonces sería menos vulgar que "porra".


----------



## SãoEnrique

zema said:


> A joderse y aguantarse . Pero diría que es más jocosa que vulgar, SãoEnrique .



Sempre me disseram que era uma expressão bastante vulgar. Pelo que vi, na Argentina é uma coisa engraçada .


----------



## zema

SãoEnrique said:


> Sempre me disseram que era uma expressão bastante vulgar. Pelo que vi, na Argentina é uma coisa engraçada .



 Bueno, en Argentina se utiliza muy poco, habría que oír la opinión de alguien de España o de otro país donde sea frecuente. 
Por acá creo que suena más bien graciosa, tal vez sea justamente porque no es una expresión muy conocida y porque funciona como eufemismo: sugiere la mala palabra pero no la emplea. Y tal vez porque *joder*, si bien es una palabra bastante grosera, nunca tiene significado sexual en Argentina; en otros países en cambio, sí.
_*¡Joder!*_ como interjección, como mencionabas en tu primer post de este hilo, lo usan mucho los españoles y entiendo que es muy similar a _Porra!_, pero en Argentina no lo usamos así.

Y Gamen, para mí sí: _poxa_ es bien parecido a _pucha_, es decir una forma inofensiva. Pero mejor si te lo confirma un nativo.


----------



## Gamen

Em lugar de "porra" se pode usar "puxa", "puxa vida" que soa menos forte ou vulgar, estou certo?


----------



## zema

Gamen said:


> Em lugar de "porra" se pode usar "puxa", "puxa vida" que soa menos forte ou vulgar, estou certo?



  De nuevo, mejor que te responda un nativo, porque seguro que hay sutilezas que a mí se me escapan; de todos modos te digo cómo lo entiendo yo.
  Creo que _puxa _o _poxa_ son formas suaves que se pueden usar en lugar de _porra_ cuando _porra_ funciona como interjección; en eso también son parecidas a _pucha._
_
Puxa vida _para mí es similar a_ Pero, caramba/ Pucha digo/ Pero la pucha, che_.

Reflexionando un poco sobre el nivel de vulgaridad de _porra_ que te decía que no me resulta fácil de determinar, tal vez sea algo menor que _puta_ y _mierda_, más al nivel de _carajo _en Argentina. Pero creo que en frecuencia de uso (por acá) y versatilidad de aplicación,  _puta y mierda_ son más parecidas.

Cuando _porra_ no es interjección se pueden aplicar otros eufemismos:
  Não aguento mais esta _porra_ de filme = Não aguento mais esta _droga_/_porcaria_ de filme
  Fulano é feio como a porra! = Fulano é feio _para caramba_ (eufemismo de _caralho_)

Pero ahora sí, mejor dejo en manos de los nativos para que corrijan, amplíen, etc.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Zema. Muy interesantes tus observaciones.


----------



## anaczz

zema said:


> De nuevo, mejor que te responda un nativo, porque seguro que hay sutilezas que a mí se me escapan; de todos modos te digo cómo lo entiendo yo.
> Creo que _puxa _o _poxa_ son formas suaves que se pueden usar en lugar de _porra_ cuando _porra_ funciona como interjección; en eso también son parecidas a _pucha._
> Concordo plenamente!
> _
> Puxa vida _para mí es similar a_ Pero, caramba/ Pucha digo/ Pero la pucha, che_.
> 
> Reflexionando un poco sobre el nivel de vulgaridad de _porra_ que te decía que no me resulta fácil de determinar, tal vez sea algo menor que _puta_ y _mierda_, más al nivel de _carajo _en Argentina. Pero creo que en frecuencia de uso (por acá) y versatilidad de aplicación,  _puta y mierda_ son más parecidas.
> 
> Não tenho eu a medida da vulgaridade de _carajo _na Argentina, mas a meu ver, é o contrário: puta e merda já estão mais incorporados ao linguajar do que porra.
> Puta já é praticamente um aumentativo, que muitas pessoas usam quase sem perceber e que já não fere *tanto *os ouvidos dos mais sensíveis (Foi uma puta festa! Esperei um puta tempo por você!); "merda" também já tenho ouvido das bocas mais inesperadas. Por outro lado, porra ainda está mais restrito a certos grupos (entre homens, entre certos grupos de jovens, etc.) ou quando se quer dar um tom mesmo agressivo à fala. A expressão "porra nenhuma" me parece a mais comum e menos agressiva.
> Por via das dúvidas, é melhor evitar o uso da palavra até estar bem familiarizado com a língua e com as pessoas com que se relaciona.
> 
> Cuando _porra_ no es interjección se pueden aplicar otros eufemismos:
> Não aguento mais esta _porra_ de filme = Não aguento mais esta _droga_/_porcaria_ de filme
> Fulano é feio como a porra! = Fulano é feio _para caramba_ (eufemismo de _caralho_)
> 
> Pero ahora sí, mejor dejo en manos de los nativos para que corrijan, amplíen, etc.


----------



## zema

Muito obrigado, Ana! Obrigado mesmo, porque essas questões são muito sutis, difíceis até de perceber sem a ajuda dos nativos.


----------

